# Maní, maníes, manises



## No_C_Nada

...cuál es el plural de maní?


----------



## ManPaisa

Del DPD:
*maní*. ‘Cacahuate’. Esta voz de origen taíno se usa sobre todo en la zona caribeña y en los países de América del Sur. Su plural culto es _maníes _(→ plural, 1c): _«__Los crocantes son aquellos caracterizados por tener almendras, avellanas o maníes»_ (Salinas _Alimentos_ [Arg. 1988]). Se desaconseja el plural _manises,_ propio del habla popular.


----------



## No_C_Nada

_¿Entonces tampoco se usa "manís"?_
__ 
__ 
_Pensé que era similar al plural de "colibrí", "colibrís"._
__ 
__


----------



## Kerena

Los sustantivos y los adjetivos acabados en –í o en –ú tónicas suelen admitir dos terminaciones: -ís (manís, ajís, rubís) e –íes (maníes, ajíes, rubíes). Esta última forma se considera culta y se prefiere.


----------



## Chunita

Supongo que tu duda viene por la canción de Maná que dice "como los colibrís" pero es incorrecto porque la forma plural es colibríes, como ya te han dicho. 
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Bueno, incorrecto no es. Del DPD:

*c) **Sustantivos y adjetivos terminados en -i o en -u tónicas.* Admiten generalmente dos formas de plural, una con _-es_ y otra con _-s,_ aunque en la lengua culta suele preferirse la primera: _bisturíes_ o _bisturís, carmesíes_ o _carmesís,_ _tisúes_ o _tisús,_ _tabúes_ o _tabús_. En los gentilicios, aunque no se consideran incorrectos los plurales en _-s,_ se utilizan casi exclusivamente en la lengua culta los plurales en _-es:_ _israelíes, marroquíes, hindúes, bantúes_. Por otra parte, hay voces, generalmente las procedentes de otras lenguas o las que pertenecen a registros coloquiales o populares, que solo forman el plural con _-s:_ _gachís, pirulís, popurrís, champús, menús, tutús,_ _vermús_. El plural del adverbio _sí,_ cuando funciona como sustantivo, es _síes,_ a diferencia de lo que ocurre con la nota musical _si,_ cuyo plural es _sis_. Son vulgares los plurales terminados en _-ses,_ como _gachises._


----------



## Naticruz

ManPaisa said:


> Del DPD:
> *maní*. ‘Cacahuate’. Esta voz de origen taíno se usa sobre todo en la zona caribeña y en los países de América del Sur. Su plural culto es _maníes _(→ plural, 1c): _«__Los crocantes son aquellos caracterizados por tener almendras, avellanas o maníes»_ (Salinas _Alimentos_ [Arg. 1988]). Se desaconseja el plural _manises,_ propio del habla popular.
> 
> View attachment 6121


Mira ManPaisa lo que dice el Due de M.Molina
*maní* (de or. taíno; pl. _manises) ! _
Es el DPD contra el DUE ¿Qué le vamos a hacer?
Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Naticruz said:


> Mira ManPaisa lo que dice el Due de M.Molina
> *maní* (de or. taíno; pl. _manises) ! _
> Es el DPD contra el DUE ¿Qué le vamos a hacer?
> Saludos



Lo único bueno de tener una RAE, es que tiene la última palabra, por lo menos para mí.  

Es algo académico, de cualquier manera;  yo no hablo como ellos mandan.


----------



## Aviador

Naticruz said:


> Mira ManPaisa lo que dice el Due de M.Molina
> *maní* (de or. taíno; pl. _manises) ! _
> Es el DPD contra el DUE ¿Qué le vamos a hacer?
> Saludos



Nati, ¿quieres decir María *Moliner* y su _Diccionario de uso del español_? Si es así, prefiero pensar que se trata de un error de imprenta. ¿Cómo puede haber puesto eso doña María? Uno podría dudar entre _manís_ y _maníes_, una duda razonable, pero _manises_ me parece una necedad. Sólo podría ser _manises_ si el singular fuera _manís_. Quizá no piensen lo mismo quienes dicen _pieses_ como plural de _pie_ . Uf.

Saludos.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Pues también preferiría *maníes*.

Atentamente,

Erasmo.


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Yo escribiría siempre maníes (formal y acartonado hay que seguir a la RAE) y digo casi siempre manises o manices. (en el uso diario arriba María Moliner y su diccionario de uso del castellano)


----------



## Calambur

Aviador said:


> Nati, ¿quieres decir María *Moliner* y su _Diccionario de uso del español_? Si es así, prefiero pensar que se trata de un error de imprenta. ¿Cómo puede haber puesto eso doña María? Uno podría dudar entre _manís_ y _maníes_, una duda razonable, pero _manises_ me parece una necedad. Sólo podría ser _manises_ si el singular fuera _manís_. Quizá no piensen lo mismo quienes dicen _pieses_ como plural de _pie_ . Uf.
> 
> Saludos.


¿manises? 

Consulto el Moliner editado en papel (vigésima reimpresión, 1997) y la versión electrónica de 1996, y en ambos leo:
*maní*: Cacahuete (planta leguminosa y fruto de ella).

Consulto la edición electrónica de 2001, y dice:
*maní* (de or. taíno; más frec. en Hispam.; pl. «manises») m. *Cacahuete (planta leguminosa y fruto de ella).

De ello deduzco que no fue la Señora quien incluyó ese plural... (¿habrá que protestarles a los molineritos?).


----------



## Pinairun

La Academia lo que dice de _maní_ es que desaconseja el plural _manises,_ propio del habla popular.

Y por otro lado, 
_"Plural de sustantivos y adjetivos terminados en_*-i*_ o en _-u_ tónicas_
Son vulgares los plurales terminados en _-ses,_ como _gachises"._

Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
En mi región no he escuchado _manises_. Incluso a los campesinos les he oído decir _maníes_ y otras como _curíes/curís, ajíes/ajís, berbiquíes,_ _colibríes_, etc. 

De plano, la palabra "manises" no me trae a la mente ni siquiera la imagen de un par de semillas.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

En mi pueblo, Vigo, eje fundamental en el s.XX del trasiego España-América, se usa ese plural *manises*, evidentemente coloquial y solecista.
El proceso es: sing. _maní_ > plural popular _manís_ (como _bigudís_, etc.) > plural hipercaracterizado popular _manises_.
Otro proceso de hipercaracterización que, como hemos visto aquí en estos últimos días, es uno de los procesos que caracterizan las variedades coloquiales y relajadas de la lengua.
En literatura se usan como caracterización de personajes y ambientes, especialmente en la prosa realista como, por ejemplo, la de Pérez Galdós (de quien también se habló por aquí últimamente, o en prosas expresivas (por ejemplo, Valle-Inclán y la prosa en español hispanoamericana que de él deriva, muy especialmente el llamado realismo fantástico).


----------



## Colchonero

NUEVA PREGUNTA -- HILOS UNIDOS
(Por favor, revisad si existen hilos anteriores antes de abrir uno nuevo. Gracias)​
El DRAE no facilita el plural de maní. El diccionario de WR ofrece estas dos posibilidades. Mi pregunta es cuál de ellas es más frecuente, sobre todo en México, o si ambas tienen un uso similar. Gracias


----------



## cxiro

Dell DUE (Maria Moliner) 

*maní *(de or. taíno; más frec. en Hispam.; *pl. «manises»*) m. *Cacahuete (planta leguminosa y fruto de ella).


----------



## Colchonero

Gracias, cxiro. Quizá es que *manís*, a pesar de que WR lo admite, tiene un uso más limitado o quizá circunscrito a determinadas zonas.


----------



## anipo

A nosotros las maestras nos decían que lo correcto es *maníes*. 
Saludos.


----------



## gabbytaa

Colchonero said:


> El DRAE no facilita el plural de maní. El diccionario de WR ofrece estas dos posibilidades. Mi pregunta es cuál de ellas es más frecuente, sobre todo en México, o si ambas tienen un uso similar. Gracias



Por acá decimos "cacahuate(s)".

Saludos


----------



## Colchonero

anipo said:


> A nosotros las maestras nos decían que lo correcto es *maníes*. De todos modos hay un hilo al respecto: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1324994
> Saludos.



No lo encontré. Gracias por la referencia.


----------



## Colchonero

gabbytaa said:


> Por acá decimos "cacahuate(s)".
> 
> Saludos



Ah, ¿sí? ¿Con a? Curioso. Por aquí es cacahuete.


----------



## gabbytaa

Colchonero said:


> Ah, ¿sí? ¿Con a? Curioso. Por aquí es cacahuete.



Sí, con "a". Nunca decimos "maní o maníes".


----------



## LeaM

Colchonero said:


> El DRAE no facilita el plural de maní. El diccionario de WR ofrece estas dos posibilidades. Mi pregunta es cuál de ellas es más frecuente, sobre todo en México, o si ambas tienen un uso similar. Gracias


cacahuates (como dijo gabbytaa)

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Lo correcto es _manís_ o _maníes_, pero no _manises_. Sólo podría ser _manises_ si el singular fuera _manís_.
Recuerdo un hilo de este foro en el que se trató el tema: _¿Manís, maníes, manices...
_


gabbytaa said:


> Sí, con "a". Nunca decimos "maní o maníes".


Y en Chile nunca decimos _cacahuate_ ni _cacahuete_, sólo _maní_.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Buenos días al foro.

Del DPD:

*maní*. ‘Cacahuate’. Esta voz de origen taíno se usa sobre todo en la zona caribeña y en los países de América del Sur. Su plural culto es _maníes_ (→ plural, 1c): _«__Los crocantes son aquellos caracterizados por tener almendras, avellanas o maníes»_ (Salinas _Alimentos_ [Arg. 1988]). *Se desaconseja el plural manises, propio del habla popular.

*

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Saludos_


----------



## Elxenc

Yo sí que he oído el uso de manises como plural de maní, y casi puedo  asegurar que no he usado; porque si siempre he hecho el plural de otras palabras con la misma terminación de la siguiente forma: rubí= rubíes, jabalí=jabalíes, esquí= esquíes, por lo tanto maní maníes. Dudo que usara manises como  plural de maní (entre otras cosas porque por donde vivo "manises" es el plural de azulejo tanto en castellano como en catalán). Y si no recuerdo mal de mis tiempos de ingreso al bachillerato, había la posibilidad de hacer el plural añadiéndole una simple ese: rubís, esquís, jabalís, manís; aunque no eran recomendables. (escribiéndola me doy cuenta que siempre he usado esta versión para maní=manis). Estoy intentando recordar la canción versionada aquí por Antonio Machín, El manisero, pero no consigo llegar a algún plural.

Siempre hablando en broma he hecho plurales jocosos, alguno se oye alguna que otra vez en el habla corriente: Sofá=sofases; café= cafeses (¿Vamos a tomarnos unos cafeses?), jabalí= jabalises. Insisto siempre en plan jocoso. La versión de manises, me suena a eso, broma. Disculpad si en alguna parte la usáis como correcta.

Hasta otra.


----------



## LeaM

Es lo bonito de _cacahuates_: nadie dude de que no sea lo correcto en lo plural.


----------



## LA JARUQUENA

Por favor no manises, y no se diga mas  cacahuete, pues no se esta hablando de esa palabra, solo de la palabra mani.


----------



## Calambur

LA JARUQUENA said:


> Por favor no manises, *y no se diga mas cacahuete*, pues no se esta hablando de esa palabra, solo de la palabra mani.


Hola, *Jaruquena*:
Bienvenida a WR.
Es común en estos hilos que cada quien aporte el término más usado en su región. Pero, de todos modos, no te preocupes por la "mezcla": tenemos moderadores.


----------



## LA JARUQUENA

Gracias Calambur, no pretendo ser moderadora, solo escribi, lo que crei correcto, se estaba hablando de la palabra mani, no de cacahuetes, eso ha sido todo.


----------



## cbrena

A quien pueda interesar (del DPD 1ª edición, 2ª tirada):



> *cacahuate*.*1.* ‘Planta y, especialmente, su fruto seco comestible’. Esta forma —la más próxima a la etimología (del náhuatl _cacahuatl)_— *es la única usada en México* y la preferida en la mayoría de los países americanos donde se utiliza esta voz: _«Se masajea la cara con aceite de cacahuates»_ (Ronald _Frutoterapia_ [Col. 1998]). *En España solo se emplea la variante *_*cacahuete*: «Pidió un güisqui con hielo y unos cacahuetes»_ (Rossetti _Alevosías_ [Esp. 1991]). Las formas *alcahué* (con pl. _alcahués_ o _alcahueses_) y *cacahué* (con pl. _cacahués_ o _cacahueses_) *son propias del habla popular de España y deben evitarse en la lengua culta*.* Tampoco es correcta la forma *_*cacahuet*,_ usada a veces en el nivel culto.*2.* Para referirse a esta planta, y especialmente a su fruto, en amplias zonas de América se usa la voz _maní_ (→ maní).
> 
> 
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> __Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



(La negrita es mía, y me encanta decir cacahueses en los entornos donde se aprecia).

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

> *cacahuate*.*1.* ‘Planta y, especialmente, su fruto seco comestible’. Esta forma —la más próxima a la etimología (del náhuatl _cacahuatl)_— *es la única usada en México* y la preferida en la mayoría de los países americanos donde se utiliza esta voz:


Por aquí decimos *maní/maníes *(*manises *es considerado vulgarismo), pero también conocemos (y a veces usamos) cacahu*e*te.


----------



## cbrena

Calambur said:


> Por aquí decimos *maní/maníes *(*manises *es considerado vulgarismo), pero también conocemos (y a veces usamos) cacahu*e*te.


 ¡Vivan las diferencias!. Por aquí es justo al contrario. Decimos cacahuete y conocemos (y a veces usamos) maní/maníes. Personalmente, manises me suena vulgar, pero alcahueses y cacahueses me suenan populares y jocosas (no vulgares).


----------



## XiaoRoel

En mi tierra, Vigo, maní/manises y cacahuete/cacahuetes, indistintamente. La gente más joven prefiere cacahuetes, los mayores preferimos manises, que aquí no se considera vulgarismo.


----------



## Aviador

¿Cómo explicarías, Xiao, ese plural en -_ses_? ¿O es que en tu tierra el singular es _manís_? No hay ni una pizca de sarcasmo en mi pregunta; lo juro.
En mi ignorancia, la única explicación que encuentro es que se intercala una ese expletiva por eufonía, porque los sufijos normales del plural en este caso son sólo -s y -es. ¿Hay alguna razón etimológica o de sustrato que lo explique?
Eso de la eufonía es bien relativo, sin duda. En Chile, y parece que en la mayor parte del mundo hispanohablante, ese plural no suena muy bonito. Respecto de él, me sucede lo que siento cuando oigo decir _pieses_ (pies), _colibrises_ (colibrís), _carneses_ (carnés) o _cafeses_ (cafés): unos grandes deseos de corregir.


----------



## Colchonero

Pues insisto en que el diccionario de WR admite manises

maní 

m. Cacahuete,planta.
Fruto de esta planta.
♦ pl. _manís_ o _manises._
_

_


----------



## Vampiro

Colchonero said:


> Pues insisto en que el diccionario de WR admite manises
> 
> *maní*
> 
> 
> 
> m. Cacahuete,planta.
> Fruto de esta planta.
> ♦ pl. _manís_ o _manises._


El diccionario de WR debería corregirse.
No se dice "manises", así como no se dice "jabalises" ni "alhelises".
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ese plural hipercaracterizado se da en _mani-s-es _(dos morfemas de plural) por eufonía (también en lo oral,_ en lenguaje festivo,_ se da _cafeses_)En general estos plurales hipercaracterizados, se da en palabras de pequeña entidad fónica que acaban en vocal tónica (y, por ende, tildada en español). Así como (en lo oral) _manises_ es de uso general, ya _cafeses_ sólo se admite en lenguaje festivo, y los demás ejemplos se dan en hablas iletradas, pero se dan diatópicamente y limitadas diastráticamente a lo oral no culto.
Claro está, esto sucede en el idiolecto de mi tierra y en español (también hay un proceso similar en gallego: por ejemplo _rei_ (sg.), _reis_ (pl.), _reises_ forma oral hipercaracterizada de uso general en lo oral no culto).


----------



## Colchonero

Vampiro said:


> El diccionario de WR debería corregirse.
> _



¿Y no es esa la función de los foros? Creo haberlo leído como un millón de veces.

Ah, por cierto, mis disculpas por haber planteado una pregunta que ya se había hecho.


----------



## cbrena

Este hilo sólo aparece como ayuda del foro al diccionario si se hace la búsqueda de la palabra maníes o manís. La palabra a la que dirige es a *maní*, y este hilo aparece como aporte del foro al final de la definición
Sin embargo, si se busca la palabra *man**í*, no aparece, igual ocurre si se busca la palabra manises, que a pesar de estar reconocida por el diccionario de la casa, no es posible llegar a maní con su búsqueda.

Este hilo necesitaría tener su título corregido (manises en vez de mani*c*es). Introduciendo en el título también el singular maní, así, posiblemente aparecería en la definición de maní, por cualquier vía que se llegue a ella. Parece haber un problema de interrelación entre el foro y el diccionario en esta palabra.

Por otra parte, si el diccionario reconoce manises, la búsqueda de manises debería llevar a la palabra maní, como lo hace cuando se introduce manís o maníes (que, por cierto, no está incluida como su plural)

Mi intento es que este hilo sea lo más útil posible.

Un saludo.


----------



## Otherflat

¿A qué atiende el término maní, a la semilla o a su conjunto de dos o tres semillas con la corteza?     Creo que la interpretación del término maní atendiendo sólo a una de las semillas que contiene en lugar de al fruto entero con su corteza originó un nombre colectivo a partir de una regla básica de plural maní--> manís o maníes para refererirse a una pieza del vegetal sin pelar, pero como esta leguminosa no acostumbra a servise en una sola unidad, originó el plural manises a partir de un primer plural que refería sólo la unidad. No sé si me explico bien pero afortunadamente la lengua no tiene límites, ni atiende a lógicas exactas y mucho menos a un único diccionario, regla o visión... para mí manises es tan correcta como las otras acepciones y no me resulta vulgar en absoluto pues su creación tiene su lógica, aunque esta sea sólo válida para una sola palabra en origen y no para el de el resto de palabras que puedan terminar igual que ella... desde luego de todos los plurales es el más nuevo o joven evolutivamnete hablando y por lo tanto es la palabra más precisa ya que la evolución del lenguaje atiende primordialmente a dos cosas, a economizar su fonética o a precisar lo más posible su significado...


----------



## macame

Para mí Manises es un pueblo de Valencia, famoso por su cerámica y en donde hay un aeropuerto .


----------



## duvija

Otherflat said:


> Lamentablemente, esto no es realmente cierto. En la evolución nos encontramos con cada cosa que no sabemos por qué se complicó...
> (Hay teorías como la 'fonología natural' de Stampe, que realmente no funcionan).


----------



## germanbz

Aviador said:


> Nati, ¿quieres decir María *Moliner* y su _Diccionario de uso del español_? Si es así, prefiero pensar que se trata de un error de imprenta. ¿Cómo puede haber puesto eso doña María? Uno podría dudar entre _manís_ y _maníes_, una duda razonable, *pero manises me parece una necedad.* Sólo podría ser _manises_ si el singular fuera _manís_. Quizá no piensen lo mismo quienes dicen _pieses_ como plural de _pie_ . Uf.
> 
> Saludos.



necedad.
1. f. Cualidad de necio.
2. f. Dicho o hecho necio.



necio, cia.
(Del lat. nescĭus).
1. adj. Ignorante y que no sabe lo que podía o debía saber. U. t. c. s.
2. adj. Imprudente o falto de razón. U. t. c. s.
3. adj. Terco y porfiado en lo que hace o dice. U. t. c. s.
4. adj. Dicho de una cosa: Ejecutada con ignorancia, imprudencia o presunción.

Me parece bastante poco afortunado tildar de "necios" a aquellos que por cualquier razón no usen en todo su rigor y exactitud la lengua española. No estoy seguro porque es una palabra que al usarse muy poco por aquí no he usado casi, pero no descarto el como cualquier otro necio, poder haber usado "manises" como plural, ¿quien sabe? es una posibilidad.


----------



## duvija

No solamente vale 'los manises', sino que en lenguaje rápido digo 'Traje lo manise'. El 'lo' aclara que es plural.


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> No solamente vale 'los manises', sino que en lenguaje rápido digo 'Traje lo manise'. El 'lo' aclara que es plural.


Si, es de uso frecuente en frases como: "Traje lo manise pa tomá un sovanovi".
Minguito, en Argentina, era referente obligado en esa terminología.
_


----------



## jazmin1492

acá no se escucha maní ni maníes sólo cacahuates más fácil  pero estaba recordando que en un capítulo de una caricatura con doblaje mexicano para Latinoamérica usaron la palabras maníes como plural para maní


----------



## Kaxgufen

Vampiro, Minguito te hubiera dicho. "si es uno maní, si son dos o tres manís, y ya si son muchos más, manise."
Juan Carlos Altavista, qué lindo recuerdo.


----------



## aristotles

Perdone no se esta discutiendo cacahuete sino mani. El cacahuete es el mani. El plural es manies no manises.


----------



## sahid03

El correcto plural de mani: es manies o manis, cualquiera de las dos son correctas. Lo único que no se admite es manises, pues es un lenguaje coloquial y se prefiere evitar


----------



## Aviador

sahid03 said:


> El correcto plural de mani: es manies o manis, cualquiera de las dos son correctas...


Casi, casi. En realidad las palabras son _maní_ y _manís_, agudas terminadas en s, y _maníes_, llana con hiato, por lo tanto todas con tilde.


----------



## Otherflat

Un maní contiene semillas, ¿estas se llaman maníes o también maní? no sabemos el origen exacto de manises, eso es cierto, pero tiene un origen o explicación más allá de decir simplemente que es vulgar o que está mal dicho. Mi teoría no tiene nada que ver con Stanton o la fonología natural sino con el concepto de la cantidad y la duplicación del plural. Maní-->manís/es--> manises en base más a las semillas sueltas que a la legumbre con su cáscara; es por tanto una creación más semántica que fonológica siguiendo este criterio, y además solo afecta a esta palabra y a ninguna otra con regla -í>íes. Sea cómo fuere se emplea en algunos lugares mal le pese a algunos oídos con total normalidad y con ausencia de connotación vulgar. Lo bueno de las lenguas es que avanzan y cambian, así no se llenan de polvo, ni están fijas sino libres, que es como dan esplendor.


----------



## Otherflat

macame said:


> Para mí Manises es un pueblo de Valencia, famoso por su cerámica y en donde hay un aeropuerto .


cuántos de Valencia nerviosos pensando que su querido pueblo Manises pueda convertirse o confundirse con pequeños cacahuetes. Pero para eso están las mayúsculas y minúsculas que cumplen aquí perfectamente su función.


----------



## AmideLanval

Una duda para los compañeros gallegos: ¿hemos de concluir, pues, que el plural normativo "maníes" no se oye ni se ve escrito nunca en vuestra tierra?


----------

